# idj2



## phngy (Jan 29, 2010)

i have an idj2 dj console and the left start/stop button/cue button keeps sticking. works one minute and the next i have to press 2 or three timer to start the songs. is this a part that i can replace myself. please help


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi phngy


To replace the switch would require you to open the box with knowledge of electronics and the use of soldering tools. If you are not comfortable with opening up the box, have it serviced by a qualified technician.


Good luck !


----------

